# Anthrocon 2018...Who's Going?



## Lithooves (Oct 23, 2017)

I know the website literally just opened for registration a few days ago, but who's planning to go? Who's already registered? I'm gonna register soon, probably in a few weeks or next month. I've already found the right hotel to book, the Courtyard by Marriott Pittsburgh Downtown. Only a block away from the convention center! Hopefully my partial ships a few weeks before the con.

How about you? Are you going to Anthrocon? Plan to?

Hope I see you there!


----------



## goodmutt (Oct 23, 2017)

I'll be there! I'm making my suit so I'm hopin' it'll be done (if I can figure out what I'm doing and it goes semi-according to plan). I live near Pitt so I'm not sure about a hotel room yet.


----------



## Lithooves (Oct 23, 2017)

goodmutt said:


> I'll be there! I'm making my suit so I'm hopin' it'll be done (if I can figure out what I'm doing and it goes semi-according to plan). I live near Pitt so I'm not sure about a hotel room yet.


Awesome! Have you registered yet?


----------



## goodmutt (Oct 23, 2017)

Lithooves said:


> Awesome! Have you registered yet?


Nope! Soon though, on my to-do list.  Definitely pre-registering.  Last year was my first time and I had a blast!


----------



## Astus (Oct 23, 2017)

I will be there, sticking to the shadows like I normally do ~


----------



## Lithooves (Oct 23, 2017)

Woohoo! We've already got two people on board. I'll definitely be at the rave and dance competition. Not to compete, but just to watch it.


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Nov 3, 2017)

Hmmm if I were to go next year it would be my very first furry convention.


----------



## Lithooves (Nov 3, 2017)

Kurrundo the light fox said:


> Hmmm if I were to go next year it would be my very first furry convention.


If you can, I'd definitely recommend going! Furry conventions are really fun. They're basically fluffy weekend-long parties.


----------



## OtterPriest (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm going! Registered last week, actually. Gonna be my first furry con, not my first con in general though. So many anime cons...


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 4, 2017)

Damn, I wish! Hoping to go within the next few years. Lucky for me Pittsburgh is just a couple hours away, so it won't be that big of a trip when the time comes.

I'd be too nervous to go anyways...


----------



## Lithooves (Nov 4, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Damn, I wish! Hoping to go within the next few years. Lucky for me Pittsburgh is just a couple hours away, so it won't be that big of a trip when the time comes.
> 
> I'd be too nervous to go anyways...


Ah, I hope to see you someday at a con!
How come you'd be nervous? If you don't mind me asking, that is.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 4, 2017)

Lithooves said:


> How come you'd be nervous?


I've never been to a furry con either. I'm going to be nervous too, at least at first.   But hopefully it won't last long.  I'm happy to say my family is very accepting and supportive, but not everyone out there is. There is still a real stigma. Most of us have to hide -- or at least downplay -- our interest in the fandom.

The idea of being in an environment where we are surrounded by people like us ... is amazing! Almost too hard to believe, no matter how many con videos I've seen. So there's naturally going to be some hesitation to just be yourself, unguarded.

I'm excited to go to a con someday. I'll probably never be nervous again after that


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 6, 2017)

Lithooves said:


> Ah, I hope to see you someday at a con!
> How come you'd be nervous? If you don't mind me asking, that is.


I agree with what @Open_Mind said.

The biggest issue I'm dealing with is that no one in my family knows I'm a furry. My parents probably don't even know what Furries are; my siblings might. My family has always been very accepting and supportive, but I wonder how they would react to hearing that I like anthropomorphic animals and fursuits. I know they wouldn't judge me or anything, but I'm the type of person that cares way too much about how people think of me.

I guess my point is that if I ever decide to go to a convention, my family is going to be wondering why I suddenly want to spend the weekend in Pittsburgh for no apparent reason. Not that it's really any of their business, but someone has to know where I'm going. Besides that, I just feel like it would be super awkward. I mean, I obviously love the fandom, but for some reason I think I'd be too embarrassed to even go to a furry con.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 6, 2017)

I might, sounds fun

might meet a potential GF there, would be kewlies


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 6, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> ...for some reason I think I'd be too embarrassed to even go to a furry con.


Going with a friend (or several!) would go a long way; people you can make plans with, share exenses and lean on when needed. Can always start a thread on it and see who responds, you've got nothing to lose. 

I hope by next April I can pull together a few folks to join me at Fur The More just south of DC. Will be an adventure...


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 6, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Going with a friend (or several!) would go a long way; people you can make plans with, share exenses and lean on when needed. Can always start a thread on it and see who responds, you've got nothing to lose.
> 
> I hope by next April I can pull together a few folks to join me at Fur The More just south of DC. Will be an adventure...


Yeah that would be great... but my family is still going to be suspicious why I'm staying in Pittsburgh for several days with a bunch of friends. They're going to think that I'm partying hard or something (which is probably true LOL). Plus I don't even have any friends. Maybe I should stop caring about what people think of me and start living my own life.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 6, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Maybe I should stop caring about what people think of me and start living my own life


 YES!


----------



## Rant (Nov 6, 2017)

Going to MWFF in a few weeks.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Maybe I should stop caring about what people think of me and start living my own life.


You should've come to this realization years ago, mate. 

You live your own life, others don't live yours.


----------



## Lithooves (Nov 6, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Maybe I should stop caring about what people think of me and start living my own life.



There you go! Cheers, mate!


----------



## TritheDoge (Nov 6, 2017)

Might go to Anthrocon 2018 :v but might not at the same time.


----------



## starstorm09 (Nov 6, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Maybe I should stop caring about what people think of me and start living my own life.



I spent the last decade caring about what others thought, but no more!  I just finalized my suit commission and I'll be at Anthrocon not caring and living it up.


----------



## DakaraiDragon (Nov 6, 2017)

Never been, but only an hour from Pitt, I feel inclined to go at least once


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 6, 2017)

starstorm09 said:


> I just finalized my suit commission


I would love to see how your suit turns out! Glad to hear you followed your heart...


----------



## KanaTheLioness (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm going, that's for sure.


----------



## Wollymon (Dec 31, 2017)

I hope to go there this year, it would be my first ever convention, definitely not going to have a suit, might not have one for a few years

Not to mention I could tell my friends that I went to Anthrocon xD


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm saving up to go, but i dont think I'll make it;-;


----------



## naeon (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm going to make it a point to try and go. It's a 3300 mile round trip so it's definitely going to take some doing. I'm somewhat anti-social and I have anxiety problems, but this community has been so friendly that I think I could probably get by.


----------



## Rassah (Jan 19, 2018)

I haven't been in years, but might go this year. May need to buy a suit, tophat, and monocle for the occasion, and threaten to bankrupt this con too.


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2018)

@Rassah

Poor skunk from Baltimore, real close to North Ave.

But would love to go. Work, full time, just got so expensive to live here.

Got a bit coin?

Maybe see ya there...


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jan 19, 2018)

I'll def. be there. AC2018 will be my first Furry con lol Looking forward to it  I've been to several cons before. I am also thinking on putting an app in for DJ'ing. I played a few shows in the past and last year played at a con, was fun.


----------



## Rassah (Jan 27, 2018)

Just registered to go. Might be my last chance to go to a big fur con. Hope to see some familiar faces there.


----------



## Lithooves (Jan 28, 2018)

Kinda iffy on going now. Rent is going up a little bit but I'll probably end up going to either AC or Vidcon.
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Lithooves (Feb 19, 2018)

Quick update for anyone that cares: had a bit too much to drink and accidentally booked tickets to Vidcon, not Anthrocon.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Feb 24, 2018)

I hope to go. It’s reasonably close to where I’d be staying for a while near that time. I might just use that to go up there for what I need and go to the convention at that point too hopefully.


----------



## Astus (Feb 28, 2018)

All registered to go :O now just gotta see where I'm going to be staying ~


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Feb 28, 2018)

i live in pittsburgh but im a little too poor to go sadly


----------



## Dmc10398 (May 7, 2018)

I just got everything lined up on Friday, I'm flying in from Phoenix and can't wait. I'm going to be there for the full weekend, thursday to Sunday.


----------



## Nikas Zekeval (May 16, 2018)

Looks like I might have to give AC a pass again this year.  Had my gallbladder taken out right before Easter (gallstones ), and am still having nausea issues popping up over a month after the surgery.  Getting a MRI (MRCP technically), mid next week to see if that can determine the problem.  With this hanging out there, well not sure I want to commit the time off, hotel deposit, and possibly airline tickets that I might not be able to use, or fully enjoy even if I get out there.

Plus, well I used to have friends that went, and only one, maybe two, still do, and both volunteer so it is hard to catch up to them.

How friendly is the MWFF to someone trying to reconnect to furs in place?  I live in Peoria currently, so that is a bit over a two hour road trip, if the traffic is kind.


----------



## AppleButt (May 18, 2018)

Not this year.  I haven’t been since 2013. 

I always end up going somewhere else for summer for vacation. 

I’ll eventually make it back again one day.


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Jun 12, 2018)

Tickets *check* hotel room *check check* I am two for two Anthrocon here I come! My vampy and I are spending our honeymoon there. It was a toss up between Disney world and AC. AC won the coin toss.


----------



## Astus (Jul 4, 2018)

Who's ready for AC? :O


----------

